# The Greens vs Traffic



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi All,
I finally arrived in Dubai after having gotten rid of my appartment/Car etc back home. Now the next project on the table is the residency permit and then consequently finding an appartment.

So far we thought The Greens would fit perfectly for a number of reasons. However, the main point for that is that my wife is not driving (and so far has no intention to). Additionally we have a 16 month old boy who needs to be entertained, hence playground, pool, walking areas etc should be available in the vicinity.

Now i heard a few people stating that the traffic getting in and out of the Greens is horrible. It could take anywhere between 15-45 min. just to get out of The Greens onto SZR. 

Since I work in the DIFC I would like to know how people here see this.
Is it really that bad ? Are there any other similar locations such as the Greens closer to DIFC ?

Feedback is very much appreciated and I am looking forward to meet you at one of the upcoming ExpatNightOuts.

Regards
Lenochka


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey,

I have lived in the greens for three months now, and I work in Healthcare City, which is another 10 mins further from DIFC.

I have been stuck in traffic maybe twice the entire time I have been here.

It does get pretty congested from 7:30am to 9:30am with cars trying to get onto SZR, so if you avoid these times there should be no drama. Plus, if your wife isn't driving, then the traffic will not concern her.

As for your other things which you mentioned need to be within *walking distance*

- Pool is fine - every complex has a pool, a gym, BBQ area, and ours even has a half court, not sure if everyone elses does.

- Shops - Depends on your heat threshold. The shops are within walkable distance for everyone who lives in the greens, whether or not you can actually walk it in the daytime due to the weather is another story during about 6 months of the year. Temps hover > 40 degrees.

There is absolutely nothing even remotely close to the greens up near DIFC as far as I know. All the nicer areas of ''new dubai'' have been purpose built in areas which were previously undeveloped. The further up SZR road you go, the older and older the areas get (some quite run down and semi-ghettos). 

The Greens is pretty much the start of the rest of the ''new dubai'' area - which consists of the springs, meadows, hills, marina, jumeirah beach, etc etc.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Alli,
many thanks....that pretty much confirms what I thought....

thanks for your feedback/info - very much appreciated

Cheers
Lenochka


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

no worries. good luck


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi there

Another Greens resident here!

Until the schools went back, I had no problem with traffic getting onto SZR at all. However it's still not too bad - but only, as Alli says, if you're heading out before 7.30ish. Any time after that and you will have some queueing to do. Once you're onto SZR it's absolutely fine, providing there haven't been any accidents, then it's anyone's guess!

The shops are pretty much walking distance unless it's really hot or you're going to have heavy stuff to carry with you, but parking is free for an hour if you have to take the car. There's a beautician and a nail bar that your wife should enjoy, and a fab ice cream shop which should appeal to your son! There's also an organic food shop and cafe a little further on. As you can probably tell, I like living there  

Good luck with the move


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Katiepotato,
many thanks for the valuable input - sounds really nice. I was there twice so far and really liked it. My wife once and she was also happy with that.
Should be looking for a flat there - or alternatively at The Views (at least that's what I have been told)

Do you happen to have a good contact at an agent or know anybody who would want to let their place by any chance ? Looking for a 3, eventually a 2 bedroom flat (depending on the size and if maid/study room is of any use/size)

Thanks again for your help and
take care
Lenochka


----------



## dipsy (Feb 6, 2009)

Lenochka said:


> Hi Katiepotato,
> many thanks for the valuable input - sounds really nice. I was there twice so far and really liked it. My wife once and she was also happy with that.
> Should be looking for a flat there - or alternatively at The Views (at least that's what I have been told)
> 
> ...


Hi Lenochka. I just came across this thread dated a while ago. Did you eventually move into the Greens and if so what's it like? Thanks


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

alli said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have lived in the greens for three months now, and I work in Healthcare City, which is another 10 mins further from DIFC.
> 
> ...




UPDATE

TEH GREENS TRAFFIC HAS GONE TO SH!T!!!! Leaving home at 7am, I don't get onto SZR until AT LEAST 7:30. Yesterday morning I COULD NOT EVEN TURN OUT OF MY DRIVEWAY ONTO THE STREET because it was so packed. It took me 25 minutes JUST to leave my own street!!

I am moving out of here as soon as my lease is up.... Last year it was quieter and not so dusty and choked with traffic. Now the place is 247 construction and so dirty, smelly and dusty - and dont even get me STARTED on the traffic!

We're gona move to discovery gardens just as soon as our lease runs out!


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree!! Greens traffic sucks now... me too thinking of moving out once the lease gets over..


----------



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

*Reason for change?*

Hey Alli and X. What has happened that has caused it to get so much worse than before? Are there any folks on here that still love the Greens even with the traffic problem?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Not sure if you can compare Old town with the Greens, there play areas and green areas, not so much ''community'' areas i.e village centre e.t.c - bit more downtown living....


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

We live in The Greens....and love it ! Traffic can be bad. However, pretty much depends on the time of the day. As I leave quite early, 7ish.....I get out in 5 minutes.
Later can be painful.....in the evening is only the traffic light towards Al Khail Road a mess...once passed there and turned right it is moving...albeit slowly...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

how is the traffic now in the Greens?
I have only been there on weekends when the traffic is light and quite like the place and wouldn't mind moving there.
Is it still difficult to get on to SZR ? I work close to DIFC
Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

It's not that bad....for us the positive outweighs the occasional traffic hassle.
Hopefully the bridge to InternetCity/Media City will be open soon...and then
the traffic should not be a prob anymore.


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Lenochka said:


> It's not that bad....for us the positive outweighs the occasional traffic hassle.
> Hopefully the bridge to InternetCity/Media City will be open soon...and then
> the traffic should not be a prob anymore.


Hopefully this is allowed: I just want to let Greens residents know about a new 'community' forum being set up for The Greens/Tecom area
Go to thegreensdotfreeforumsdotorg
Literally brand new, so not many joined yet, but a useful way potentially of getting answers to all those questions in one place (It's where I heard about the new Carrefour Express)


----------

